# Big Tanks



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

PLease post your pics of 130 gallon tanks or bigger... Thanks Guys

i know there is already a thread for this prolly but i cant find it...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

this is a pic of my old 150.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

My 17 Gal. tank.

My 17 Gal. tank.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

My 147 Gal. tank.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow very nice


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

damn that 147g is amazing


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nameless said:


> My 147 Gal. tank.


thats a pretty sick nasty tank.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

135 gal just my 4.5 icnch rhom in it ~!

135 gal just my 4.5 icnch rhom in it ~!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

135 gal just my 4.5 icnch rhom in it ~!

View attachment 129809

View attachment 129808


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

way to give your P a lot of room pboost. that's dedication.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Older pic of my 240.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice looking tanks guys wow


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

sccavee said:


> Older pic of my 240.


Your P's make that tank look small.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Older pic of my 240.


Your P's make that tank look small.
[/quote]

You should see that tank in person, looks f*cking gorgerous.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Older pic of my 240.


Your P's make that tank look small.
[/quote]

yeah they do... keep them comin guys


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

heres my custom 300gallon

96"x30"x24"high, 55gallon converted sump, DIY stand, i just need to get around to making a top for it, haha

it houses 16 happy red bellys...









cheers guys
jones


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nameless said:


> My 147 Gal. tank.


The red gravel bring out the colorness from your P's....very sick,badass tank


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

My 750g

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400013.jpg

I have some more pics up on my other post.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Tank. That's my dream tank size.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Stick said:


> My 750g
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400013.jpg
> 
> I have some more pics up on my other post.


Im in Love.............


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Humanburger said:


> heres my custom 300gallon
> 
> 96"x30"x24"high, 55gallon converted sump, DIY stand, i just need to get around to making a top for it, haha
> 
> ...


sweet ass tank man :nod:

(tops


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nameless, very impressive


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

mr_b401 said:


> Nameless, very impressive :nod:


thnx


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i am just starting a 180 gal. my canopy and stand is being built at this time.



ryanimpreza said:


> i am just starting a 180 gal. my canopy and stand is being built at this time.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I finished my 180gal. as a present to myself, Merry Christmas.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Canso awsum tank and awsum rhomb!!!


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Canso said:


> I finished my 180gal. as a present to myself, Merry Christmas.


Great photos, thus far.

And Canso, that Rhombeus is quite a monster. How big is that dude?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Canso said:


> I finished my 180gal. as a present to myself, Merry Christmas.


what about the 320







you rhom is the best looking black i have ever seen







awsome tank setup


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> sweet ass tank man :nod:


thanks a lot man...

yup, i agree with bob on that one, canso thats one kickin fish!!!
very nice tank setup for him too,


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nameless said:


> My 147 Gal. tank.


nice setup, i count 30 :nod:


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> My 147 Gal. tank.


nice setup, i count 30 :nod:








[/quote]

actually, 35!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> I finished my 180gal. as a present to myself, Merry Christmas.


LOL WAY TO SPOIL yourself!!!!







huge rhom.... what size?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

werdna said:


> I finished my 180gal. as a present to myself, Merry Christmas.


LOL WAY TO SPOIL yourself!!!!







huge rhom.... what size?
[/quote]
17.5"


----------



## bluebird (Nov 7, 2005)

450G tank 
14 red b


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Very very nice aquascaped aquarium* bluebird*, keep up the great work, looks very natural!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bluebird: i hate you


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

that little super red in the left of the last pic is sick


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Bluebird has another zoo exhibit!

Awesome display.


----------



## bluebird (Nov 7, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> that little super red in the left of the last pic is sick


It is not a super red, it is one of the young of a laying(eggs) of the big piranhas which are in this aquarium

see here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120791


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bluebird said:


> that little super red in the left of the last pic is sick


It is not a super red, it is one of the young of a laying(eggs) of the big piranhas which are in this aquarium

see here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120791
[/quote]
shows how many places there are to hide of the babe p's are growing


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

great pics all great love the 750


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

PiranhaAttack said:


> great pics all great love the 750


Thanks man. I'm doing some major reconstruction this winter so I'll have some more pics comming soon.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what is the size of that tank DC2RJUN


----------



## coreyf3 (Jul 5, 2006)

my 140


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice tanks indeed.............


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

sccavee said:


> Older pic of my 240.


Those ps are freakin huge! All the tanks look great guys... keep it up!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

pic of my 150 gallon, home of the 20" ish and growing fast redline snakehead,

WAY more aggressive than any piranha i have owned.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

sick looking tanks everyone.. makes me jealous lol ah well guess i just gotta buy one asap


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

bluebird, that tank is amazing. truly inspirational to those into serious aquascaping.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very nice^^


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This is a pic of what my 150 used to look like, I had a power outage while I was gone and they all died.
It sat empty for a year, and I'm just now getting it going again, this time with black painted back, Tahitian Moon Black Sand and two dozen 1" baby reds.... I ordered them today, I'll post pics soon. 
It's gonna look hella different than this pic.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Cant wait to see the new setup


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> This is a pic of what my 150 used to look like, I had a power outage while I was gone and they all died.
> It sat empty for a year, and I'm just now getting it going again, this time with black painted back, Tahitian Moon Black Sand and two dozen 1" baby reds.... I ordered them today, I'll post pics soon.
> It's gonna look hella different than this pic.


cant wait to see your new setup with those baby reds


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

bluebird said:


> 450G tank
> 14 red b


Thats just straight up beautiful.

Well done!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Stick said:


> My 750g
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400013.jpg
> 
> I have some more pics up on my other post.


dead deer, dead fish, live fish, busch lite, and a spitter.. can you ask for more?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

My 150 gl with 11 mixed pygos.

Hater


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very nice hater^^


----------

